# Chelsea Sun 01/04



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all

I'm going to try my luck out off Chelsea Sunday morning. Weather looks good. Does anyone have any tips on where the good reefs are, how far out etc? Would be great to see someone else out there.

Google Earth link here

Dave


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah i'd love to join ya but cant mate ... goodluck and be keeping an eye out for your report of all the big snapper your bound to catch :wink:

PM'd you


----------

